# Weather cover for an Ergo?



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

My ds always yanks off his mittens, and then balls up his cold hands and I can't get them back on with him in the Ergo. Plus, sometimes his pant legs ride up, and we go for long walks and his legs get a little red. So, I think I need a blanket to put over the carrier that will keep him warm. Seems like an easy enough thing to make, just a fleece blanket with straps that tie through the d-rings, but I wondered if anyone had any experience/patterns for this type of thing?


----------



## Jude-a-buddies-mom (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't know if this is what you are looking for but there is this pattern. I have not tried it but it looks pretty easy to do. This is what I have and I love it.


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome! Do you wear it over an Ergo? I am wondering about getting his head through yet another thing when he is already on me - what does your little one think of this process?


----------



## Jude-a-buddies-mom (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wallacesmum* 
Wow, that's awesome! Do you wear it over an Ergo? I am wondering about getting his head through yet another thing when he is already on me - what does your little one think of this process?

I wear it over my mei tai for either front or back carry. We usually do a front carry. I've gotten pretty quick at putting it on and getting my dd head through and she doesn't seem to mind the process. One side has a zipper and I get my arm in and then put my head and my dd head through and then zip up the side. Pretty quick and simple. Here's my lil gal in our Nori here and here.


----------



## wallacesmum (Jun 2, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I have Ergo's wool papoose coat. It is pricey, but getting outside in the winter is so important--especially with 2 dogs to walk. I am glad to have it. It keeps us both very warm. I like not needing to have the bulk of a jacket or coat under the Ergo.

Last year when I wore ds on the front it was easy. This year with him on the back it is trickier but doable getting the coat on. I can't get the flap up to support his head by myself if he falls asleep during the walk.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

This is what we use, it is waterproof which is very important on the wet and rainy coast









tara


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

The Nori or a babywearing poncho is great because you can share body heat since its over both of you but if you prefer a cover just for the carrier, here are some carrier cover links. ( I used the Kiddopotomous for the past 2 winters but its good only until 18 mths)

Papooska: http://www.papooska.com/

CatBird Baby Fleece Coverup: http://www.catbirdbaby.com/catalog/p...products_id=51

Mam Cover: http://www.mayawrap.com/p_mam.php

Kiddopotomous: http://www.kiddopotamus.com/p_pop.php


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

Gosh, this is now making me want a Nori again!!!







:


----------

